# home theaater/photo studio



## SALESEPHOTO (Jul 5, 2009)

I am a photographer from N.J. setting up a theater for both family use and in my business.

I was wondering if any photographs out there have already done this and could help me. Thanks


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

A HT / photography studio is a pretty unique situation. You’d probably have a better chance of finding someone who had done it on a photography forum instead of here.

That said, how exactly would you utilize the HT system in your studio? Or is this a location where you live as well as work?

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## SALESEPHOTO (Jul 5, 2009)

I am converting a 3 car garage that is connected to my home. I would use the screen to preview portrait
photos to customers as well as enjoying movies with family and friends. The seats will be on wheels
so they could be moved against walls to open up space for photo shoots .Thanks for your reply and 
I will google for photographers forums.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Ah, okay. Doesn’t seem like a standard HT would require much modification for that application, other than the rolling chairs you mentioned. 

The only other thing I can think of would be a convenient location to plug in your computer (or whatever you use for storage/display of the pictures) into the system. For instance, if you had the equipment rack in the back of the room, you might want the connection near where you and the clients would be sitting to see the pictures. That would probably be better than you standing at the back of the room next to the rack, separate from the clients.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## SALESEPHOTO (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks for your input and I guess great minds think the same. I have just finished installing a plywood floor over the concrete slab. This ontop of 2x4s which give me a 3.5 inch space to intall insulation and 2 inch plastic
conduit to run hdmi/data wire and elecrical (two bays apart to aviod interfernce) to floor outlets both in client
viewing area and camera location as well as back to my rack and projector which I will control with x-10 remote
anywhere in studio/theater. Will send pics when I am ready to show first movie,but don't hold yopur breath as 
I am already into year 2 of this project, I am doing it all (drywall/electrical/windows/skylights myself and I am not a fast worker. Happy holidays and thanks again for your interest.

Larry


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Larry, good luck with your project! I'd say (if it isn't too late) to make sure you plan ahead for future wiring, maybe changing locations, and lots of power and connectivity (USB, HDMI, whatever you would need) panels around the room. At least since you're starting from scratch you can build in some redundancy.


----------

